

Compressing Algorithms - nirkalimi
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2014/05/introducing-new-video-series-compressor.html

======
unwind
A related plug: my python-lzjb project which is what it sounds like: a 100%
pure Python implementation of LZJB, the compression scheme used in ZFS among
other things.

See [https://github.com/unwind/python-lzjb](https://github.com/unwind/python-
lzjb).

